# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Drilling hole in Exo Terra

## Gail

Does anyone know if the bottom glass is tempered or not?  I can't seem to find any info on this and Exo Terra has not responded to my request.  I know some have drilled the sides, but I want to drill a 1 inch hole on the bottom of the 18x18x24.

----------


## Heather

Exo Terra's are glass. I called them last year before I had mine drilled  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

Thanks Heather, now I'm going to gather all my supplies, hold my breath and drill it myself.

----------


## Heather

Daring  :Wink: . Good luck. Just keep it at least 1/2" from any side and support the glass well with foam or another soft surface. I have mine done at the glass shop. Let me know how it turns out  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Lynn, Bruce and I have all had ours drilled.

----------


## bill

She'll be fine!! If I could do it, Gail can do it! I have a the faith in the world in you Gail, you can doo eeeeettt!!!

----------


## Carlos

.

Hi Gail  :Smile:  ! Above is a nice and easy tutorial.  Go slooooooooow and do not press down on the drill; let the drill weight do the job.  Do place a towel inside the enclosure to catch the falling drilled out glass piece.  I know of a case where the glass piece fell into the facing glass pane and cracked it  :Mad:  .  This next video is a little high tech since it uses a guide; but the narrator (with sleep inducing monotone voice  :Big Grin:  ) includes a few good tips.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Heather

Nice vids!

----------


## Gail

I have watched hours of glass cutting video, I'm still trying to find a 3/4th inch slip bulkhead.  There's an aquarium shop that's open tomorrow so gonna give them a call to see if they have some.  Worse case is I break the glass, no biggie, scrape out the silicone and get a new piece installed. I'm also gonna video it when I do it.

----------


## bill

if you can't find one local, i believe marinedepot.com sells them

----------


## Gail

Bill, I've found tons of them on the web, but I like to go local if I can.  Here's where I'm going to put the drain hole.

----------


## bill

Duh, brain freeze and distractions yesterday. Let me change my response. Check with a reef specialty shop, if you have one in the area. Lol

----------


## bill

Looks like you are all set, when do you drill?

----------


## Gail

hopefully tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## bill

Yay!!

----------


## Gail

WOOT WOOT, found a guy local that will drill it AND they have the bulkhead!!  Didn't even ask how much, just giterdone!!  But, I'm still gonna get a drill and attempt this on another tank just for GP.

----------


## Gail

Bill, what glass drill bit do you recommend?  The price range is all over the board on these & I've seen some sets for less than $50.

----------


## bill

I don't remember the brand I bought. I got it at Home Depot. I believe it was $35 or so. I Wil check the package when I get home.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Gail!  Met ExoTerra's USA Manager (Steve Sotelo) today and he confirmed none of the ExoTerra enclosures have tempered glass in bottom or anywhere  :Smile:  .

----------


## Gail

I would like to keep this thread active so others can find it easy for those who plan on doing this in the furture.

----------


## Heather

Great idea!

----------


## Gail

Okay so I'm ready to drill yet ANOTHER tank.  I have a Zilla Critter Cage but don't know if it's tempered on the bottom or not. And since I'm sooo impatient to hear back from them, I was wondering is anyone has drilled the bottom of one of these tanks?

----------

